# Canon XF400 or Canon C100 mark II



## kathelegend (Feb 22, 2019)

Hello Folks,

Need your advice.
I am looking forward to buy a video camera for shooting mostly Birds and wildlife. 
I need a camera which has good auto focus tracking, decent slow motion(for flying/Diving birds), Sharp videos (no moire etc), well controlled rolling shutter, good in low light(Pref less noise in the dark areas especially in the wooded region), Get more reach by spending less 
I am confused between Canon XF400 and Canon C100 mark II. 4K is really not a requirement for me its only a good to have feature. 
Why compare these two well it almost costs the same. at least the difference is not huge

Can anyone who has experience of both please advice which will be a better option? or Should I wait Until April for further announcements? If you have any other recommendation Please feel free. My Budget is around $4K.

I understand that XF400 does 4K 60fps and also has high zoom in 1080. C100 mark II I Can use my existing glasses.

I Currently use Canon 5D mark III + Canon 100-400mm IS I , 100mm macro, 40mm stm, 50mm 1.8. I find Videos on 5D to be soft and I never try to autofocus. I mostly manually focus most of the times for videos.

Thanks,
Karthik


----------



## southwestfilm (Mar 1, 2021)

Go for the Canon C100 mk2 and make use of your lense. Your STM lenses will also activate auto facial focus on the MK2


----------

